# **ENDED**Russian olive whole burl!



## norman vandyke (Aug 5, 2015)

This auction is for donation to WB. Buyer pays shipping. Auction will start tomorrow at 8/6/15, 6 A.M. MDT and go until 8/6/15, 9 P.M. MDT. Bid in any increments you wish.

Walking about in the woods and happened across this in a burn pile.  Too late it seems but not for a large portion. Measures 13"+ at widest, 9"+ at narrowest. Noncharred burl section is the entire length of stump and ranges from 6"+ in height to 9"+ in height. Gonna be some awesome eyes inside and my guess is that it will be substantially drier than most of the burls I get.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 5, 2015)

90 LASHES to the person that lit that on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 5, 2015)

It want the only


Wilson's Woodworking said:


> 90 LASHES to the person that lit that on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It wasn't the only one.......


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

Auction started 44 minutes ago and no bids?


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2015)

well...lets start here... $30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 6, 2015)

Hmmmm I am out of money for wood right now so maybe I should just @gman2431 @Alan Sweet and @LimbhangerGC 
And I almost forgot @El Guapo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice gesture Norm !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice gesture Norm !


I was getting tired of looking at the pile of burls in my shop, anyway. Lol! I think I might post another for auction over the weekend.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 6, 2015)

TimR said:


> well...lets start here... $30


I can't let you steal it for that!
$32.00
By the way the shipping isn't mentioned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

Shipping will probably be under $20, depending on location.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)

$35

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)

@Sprung 
@Tclem

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 6, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung
> @Tclem



I've been very tempted, especially since I'd love to get a whole one from Norm sometime and turn a bowl from it, but if I spent any money right now, my wife would kill me!  I don't think she'd agree that wood is more important than the medical bills that are headed our way after a few things in the last couple weeks...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

*Urgent update! Just checked again, shipping could be up to $45 depending on location. *Sorry for the bad info. Usps for some reason thought I was using media mail. Feel free to withdraw any offer if this is not acceptable.


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> *Urgent update! Just checked again, shipping could be up to $45 depending on location. *Sorry for the bad info. Usps for some reason thought I was using media mail. Feel free to withdraw any offer if this is not acceptable.


ouch...time for the folks more local to you to pipe in on this bad boy...


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2015)

Norm...all that being said...how much would you have to trim to allow it fit in a LFRB? You're 9" height is only real issue...could that cut be done without a big loss...i.e perhaps some of that excess 3" trimmed from really charred area to get it down to 6" depth for LFRB??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)

^^^ I'm cool with that suggestion....those nubs could be cut too...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

TimR said:


> Norm...all that being said...how much would you have to trim to allow it fit in a LFRB? You're 9" height is only real issue...could that cut be done without a big loss...i.e perhaps some of that excess 3" trimmed from really charred area to get it down to 6" depth for LFRB??


Auction extended to tomorrow, 9 P.M. to give me time to try and get this this shipping problem under control, assuming current highest bid @ripjack13 is on board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

I think large flat rate box is possible if I trim of all burned areas and nubs. I can't do it until tomorrow morning though. Assuming I have approval of all folks who have bid thus far, @ripjack13 @Wilson's Woodworking @TimR I will go ahead with trimming. I'll be using my table and hand saws for the work as they will make things more exact(don't want to cut the burl up). If there happens to be good eyes in the burned section, I'll include them in the box as best as I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Auction extended to tomorrow, 9 P.M. to give me time to try and get this this shipping problem under control, assuming current highest bid @ripjack13 is on board.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

Can you tell it's my first auction.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Norm...it's all good from my perspective. I suspect no one faults anything with the plan, your gesture is what counts here. I am guessing after trimming tomorrow it will reveal some more olive burl goodness to get others interested too. I'm seeing a diamond in the rough with that piece...and hopefully I'll still have a shot at it after trimming tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll go $40, and let everybody else off the hook

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 6, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'll go $40, and let everybody else off the hook


Are you still up for the current plan of cutting off charred section?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Are you still up for the current plan of cutting off charred section?



Sure... The branch sections can certainly be trimmed off along with whatever else needs to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 7, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Sure... The branch sections can certainly be trimmed off along with whatever else needs to go.


Be carful Norm! Doc will want you to surgically remove all material that won't fit in the box without cutting any main arteries No wait I mean eyes. 
Now I want to see what kind of a hollow form You would make out of this one Doc then try to trade you for it or just buy it from you.






I was just trying to run the price up anyway. But it would be just terrible to get stuck with a ugly chunk like this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'll go $40, and let everybody else off the hook



Hmm.....who said I want off? This hook is kinda comfy....
$45....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 7, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

Alright, so upon looking more closely at the burned section, I noticed that there is definitely eyes under the char. 

I've decided to leave it up to the buyer to decide how it gets shipped. Kept whole and cost a little more or I will make it fit lfrb. Buyer's choice! This will make a very nice hollow form with the char kept on. The turner will be looking a little charred while working too! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

Auction will end tonight at 9 P.M. MDT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 7, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Auction will end tonight at 9 P.M. MDT.



Have you tried a quote from Fedex ? They are usually cheaper than USPS for bigger items

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Have you tried a quote from Fedex ? They are usually cheaper than USPS for bigger items


I'll check them and FedEx out today. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like it will ship FedEx for just over $30. Like my mega lfrb? Gonna have to cover it up though, of course. Lol


I think I see air in there...can't have that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Auction will end tonight at 9 P.M. MDT.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Auction will end tonight at 9 P.M. MDT.


Is that the same as 11pm Eastern time? Just wondering how late I have to stay up if I'm going to snipe at this ...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Is that the same as 11pm Eastern time? Just wondering how late I have to stay up if I'm going to snipe at this ...


It is indeed! Lol. Good thing it's Friday! 10 Central, 8 Pacific.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

9:33 pm....and all is well.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

Still 1 hour and 19 minutes to go in the mountain time zone.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Just 37 minutes and it's yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dammit....meds are making me sleepy.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2015)

bwah-hah-hah ... and I'm just waking up ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

tick tock..tick tock..tick tock..tick tock...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2015)

well, I suppose if I'm going to bid $50 I should do it now ...


... $50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

$55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2015)

damn ... resniped ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bam!! Lets see who made it in....come on baby!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

I think i might have missed it...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

@ripjack13 wins!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yay!!!! Sorry Duncan .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2015)

When I hover over the "2 minutes ago" it shows you outbid me at xx:59 -- just before the hammer dropped.

Congrats Marc -- do something good with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank Duncan....Will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2015)

Good job, guys, and great donation, Norm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> When I hover over the "2 minutes ago" it shows you outbid me at xx:59 -- just before the hammer dropped.
> 
> Congrats Marc -- do something good with it


Is there some sort of timer I can go by on these auctions? I just waited for my phone you say it was 9 and refreshed the page, then accepted the last bid.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

I was just using my tablets clock. I have it set so the clock shows the seconds hand...
The time stamp on the bottom of each post is the offical last word though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

I am not sure how to hover over the time on a phone like you can on the computer within the last few moments of the ending time.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I am not sure how to hover over the time on a phone like you can on the computer within the last few moments of the ending time.


I was excited to get that shipped out, so I went to fedex and discovered that mega lfrb is not acceptable because it was covered in brown paper...what's the problem with that?! Anyway, I can't get back there today, so it will be going out Monday in another box I had on hand. The new box fits better and gave a little more room for me to ship "air." Montana "air" is pretty good, though I'm pretty sure some if this air is not from Montana. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

Brown paper? Like as in a paper bag? I was going to suggest you use that to cover it up...oh well...darn regulations. Always screwin with the little guy to get em to spend our money...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Brown paper? Like as in a paper bag? I was going to suggest you use that to cover it up...oh well...darn regulations. Always screwin with the little guy to get em to spend our money...


Brown paper bags is exactly what I used. Darn regulations indeed.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2015)

I got a huge box on my doorstep!!!! I wonder what's in it!??

Thanks Norman !!! You rock man....I'm loving all this extras...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a huge box on my doorstep!!!! I wonder what's in it!??
> 
> Thanks Norman !!! You rock man....I'm loving all this extras...


I'm so glad you liked it and that it made the trip well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

